# الهجرة الى امريكا



## kokooo22 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن يا جماعة لو حد عندة اى فكرة عن الموضوع دة يكتب لى رد يعنى كيفية التقديم وهل ينفع نقدم على النت انا طبعا اقصد الهجرة العشوائية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## maria123 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الهجرة الى امريكا*

http://www.immigrationvisahelp.com/immigration-arabic/immigration-to-usa/

شلومو

انا بعرف هاد الموقع نشاللة يفيدك


----------



## maria123 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الهجرة الى امريكا*

برنامج القرعة العشوائية الأمريكية

نعتذر عن القيام بالمساعدة في تقديم طلبات الهجرة العشوائية هذا العام (2007) لدواعي السفر، وربما نقوم بهذه الخدمة في العام القادم بإذن الله..  

التقديم في القرعة العشوائية مجاني كقاعدة عامة، ولكن قد يأخذ أحد مقابل مادي بسيط في مقابل كتابة الطلب نيابة عنك..  فتأكد من خبرة مَنْ يقوم..

المطلوب: الاسم - العنوان - التليفون - تاريخ الميلاد - مكان الميلاد - المؤهل الدراسي، بالإضافة لنفس البيانات لأفراد الأسرة

تستطيع التقديم مباشرة من الرابط التالي: http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/application.aspx 

برجاء عدم مراسلتنا أو الاتصال بنا بخصوص القرعة العشوائية هذا العام! لن يتم الرد على أي رسائل خاصة بهذا الأمر حالياً لانشغالنا بأمور أخرى..  شكراً لتفهمكم...


----------



## kokooo22 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الهجرة الى امريكا*

بشكر تعب محبتك وربنا يباركك الموقع فعلا افادنى كتير


----------



## بولا بشرى ذكى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن اى حد من اعضاء يشرحلى كيف اهدم على الهجرة الى امريكا


----------

